
Startup Culture: 23 Insights From The NetFlix Culture Deck - jolie
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/12383/Startup-Culture-23-Insights-From-The-NetFlix-Culture-Deck.aspx
======
aditya
Deck being talked about: <http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664>

It's been around a while, and looks great on paper, however, I wonder if
people at Netflix are really truly happy... just like I wonder if people at
Fogcreek are really truly happy.

One measure of that is the fact that no one ever really leaves Fogcreek, but
perhaps that's cuz Joel tortures them if they try?

~~~
dshah
This is a great question: One thing I have been surprised by is that few from
NetFlix have spoken up (to agree or disagree) with the points in the deck.

As for why developers don't leave FogCreek, are we _sure_ they don't leave? We
don't hear their names that much, so not sure we'd notice if we stopped
hearing one. But, my guess is that attrition is relatively low there. If it's
on thing Joel's good at, it's recruiting/retaining developers.

------
male_salmon
I like that this resurfaces from time to time. Here're the comments from when
I submitted the link to the deck to HN.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=740524>

